# Union fixes their Achilles heel



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have been looking forward to this, time will tell if it actually fixes the problem.

Looking forward to riding Stratas and the new Atlas with the new strap.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

locktite and get an internal tooth lock washer...like 0.10 cents at the hardware store


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats the point though. A company that only makes bindings shouldnt have taken 14 years to figure out how to eliminate bolt back out. Nearly everyone else has...

Again, I'm actually optimistic about Union this year.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Thats the point though. A company that only makes bindings shouldnt have taken 14 years to figure out how to eliminate bolt back out. Nearly everyone else has...
> 
> Again, I'm actually optimistic about Union this year.


Soo? If it is in fact fixed,… which Union binding is on your "Must Have" list?


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

I got Forces last year and had the same issue. Had to contact Union to get their updated washer that has a tab to keep it from turning with the straps. Blew my mind that they even had this issue to begin with, but I have friends on older Unions that didn't have this issue. Works great now and would recommend as long as it's with their updated hardware. I just wished they had them earlier though so I could save the cost of shipping the parts (to Canada).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the point though. A company that only makes bindings shouldnt have taken 14 years to figure out how to eliminate bolt back out. Nearly everyone else has...
> ...


Having risen pretty much only Falcors in the most current iteration of the line, I have more of a must try than must have. Though my initial feel in Falcors was really good and that binding stands to make it in my top 5 Freeride bindings. If only I could get some to test...

Obviously Stratas are high on the Try list, as are Atlas, Force, Flite Pro, and Ultras.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Which by the way, I'm pretty sure a major factor in Union changing their minds and being willing to work with us at Angry Snowboarder again is cause the viewers demanded it. If you want stuff you haven't seen from brands that don't feel like we're with the time, hollar. Get loud. If you all get loud and demand it, they may listen. And if you want more Union reviews, let em know.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Having risen pretty much only Falcors in the most current iteration of the line, I have more of a must try than must have. Though my initial feel in Falcors was really good and that binding stands to make it in my top 5 Freeride bindings. If only I could get some to test...
> 
> Obviously Stratas are high on the Try list, as are Atlas, Force, Flite Pro, and Ultras.


I've always wanted to try Atlas, but always end up getting something else. Now the Strata looks super interesting, I really want to try that baseplate. So this may be the yr I finally get some Unions. Or Rome Katana. It's a tough one, because the Katana is also dope. 

So I'll probably just flip a coin for Katana vs Stratas. And of course Malavitas, can never dismiss those.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

futurefunk said:


> I got Forces last year and had the same issue. Had to contact Union to get their updated washer that has a tab to keep it from turning with the straps. Blew my mind that they even had this issue to begin with, but I have friends on older Unions that didn't have this issue. Works great now and would recommend as long as it's with their updated hardware. I just wished they had them earlier though so I could save the cost of shipping the parts (to Canada).


I've just gone to Union support down under to see if they can help me out with a new washer kit for circa 2013 bindings. If I don't tighten the bindings with my allen key at lunchtime I can lose an ankle strap...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Manicmouse said:


> I've just gone to Union support down under to see if they can help me out with a new washer kit for circa 2013 bindings. If I don't tighten the bindings with my allen key at lunchtime I can lose a ankle strap...


Good idea, I'm going to as well.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Nivek said:


> I have been looking forward to this, time will tell if it actually fixes the problem.
> 
> Looking forward to riding Stratas and the new Atlas with the new strap.


had a set shipped to me last season for my contacts. solved the issue for the rest of the season. granted the contacts weren't on my daily so probably saw only another 5-6 days after that. but the loosening was a daily occurrence that is no longer so im game.



F1EA said:


> So I'll probably just flip a coin for Katana vs Stratas. And of course Malavitas, can never dismiss those.


katanas are pretty fantastic


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I emailed Union yesterday and got a response within half n hour. They said if they were last year's it would have been covered with warranty, but mine are older so the washers are free but shipping is $20 to BC all the way from WA.

$20??? I wanna bitch about that, but at the end of the day I won't miss it, and the customer support I got makes it easier to swallow too.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone happen to know if this problem affected the splitboard bindings and whether I should ask for new washers? I could go dig them up in the garage and check, but my phone is right here in my hand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Anyone happen to know if this problem affected the splitboard bindings and whether I should ask for new washers? I could go dig them up in the garage and check, but my phone is right here in my hand!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




AFAIK, anything sold before this year has the old flat washers for the straps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

